# I passed the Logic Pro X re-certification test yesterday.



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 23, 2014)

It was actually kind of difficult. This time around there was no Levels 1 & 2, just Certified Trainer, so less making fun of me for Choco in his signature


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey, hey... cheers and grats, Jay! o-[][]-o


----------



## emid (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats Jay! The difficulty is over now


----------



## NewAndImprov (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice! I was just about ready to take the Logic 9 certification when X got released, I'll probably be ready when they release XI...


----------



## autopilot (Mar 25, 2014)

What was the trickiest question Jay?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Mar 25, 2014)

autopilot @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> What was the trickiest question Jay?



It was "what does MIDI stand for?" :twisted:


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Mar 25, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Mar 25 said:


> autopilot @ Tue Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the trickiest question Jay?
> ...



And there you have it. Post of the week.


----------



## autopilot (Mar 25, 2014)

All Australians know what a Midi is. 

It's a beer glass. 

All Australians know how to put a Midi interface. 

(Into face.... geddit geddit) 

Hahhaha 

Awesome.


----------

